# graigslist ad for musicians...



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

*Looking for musicians to work remotely *


© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

We're looking for musicians who have either a good home setup or have access to a studio. The job requires you to work remotely and will give you a steady stream of opportunities over the next year.

Please email [email protected] if you or someone you know would be interested in the opportunity.

Looking for musicians to work remotely
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i didn't email them...yet...but i signed myself up to outro.io ( Outro | Connect your music with a world of content and creators ) as it was the only way to get in there and see how it works. i can't quite get my head around how this works. seems you upload your riffs and stuff and then it gets matched by key and tempo to something some producer is doing or maybe they have a listen and make requests for things...idk. seems its automated as well?

anyone want to volunteer to go have a look see too?

oh...i am not advertising for outro. in fact i don't really trust it. i have many questions which is why i posted this. maybe i'm just paranoid and my tinfoil is too tight...you know...in my guitars pickup cavity...


----------



## flying_dreams (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey! I actually work for Outro (sorry for such a late reply, we just came across this post). In short, we're a marketplace for loops, samples and instrumentals. 

What kinds of questions did you have? Happy to answer!


----------

